

Elon Musk Announces Plan for Internet Satellite Network - kayhi
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t3qcDW3xkg4

======
bobsky
Note this Video was filmed on January 16, 2015 and published on April 16.

Fascinating vision.

------
acangiano
Elon Musk's chief asset is a never ending supply of ambition.

